
BBC RemArc: Using old archives to help people with dementia (2017) - aacook
https://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2017-02-bbc-rem-arc-dementia-memories-archive
======
aacook
I came across this via a comment by another HN'er on a different thread about
dementia.

This is fascinating research about how the BBC compiled old footage, audio,
and imagery going back to the 1930s. They created an interface to browse by
decade or theme. A researcher at the BBC spent time with 53 people with
dementia, many who reported positive effects using RemArc.

